# Dr Gillian Mckeith



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

God I can't stand this woman, the ugly little hunchback.

Granted if she looked the picture of health and fitness I might be able to tolerate her, but she isn't. She's a shriveled up venomous little ferret.
For a start she's not even a doctor, she got to use the title Doctor on the basis of a qualification gained by correspondence course from a non-accredited American college. She is obsessed with poo and claims to be able to diagnose peoples expected life expectancy from their shit. I shouldn't be bothered but whenever I see her standing there with her wrinkly little hands on her lumpy lopsided hips, frowning at normal women with normal diets with normal bodies she makes my blood boil!
Get that vile woman off my telly.

This bloke sums her up nicely http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2007/fe ... ising.food


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

I've watched her on telly too, and it really concerns me that she wants somebody to dump in a box, so she can decide what nuts and fruit they can eat for the rest of their lives.....surely they'll just shit more on all that fibre ? :lol:

Then again - when you see what some off the fat f'kers eat and drink in a week, it's no surprise that she's pissed with 'em


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Who? :?

I'm guessing this is day time TV?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Who? :?


If you don't know who she is.....your lucky 

She's a skinny freaky, bad skinned, terrible haired, butt ugly 'Doctor' (more like dietician) who has her face on loads of dodgy looking dietary products in health stores....and also has a program - "You are what you eat".

She sticks people on dodgy diets to get them losing loads of tyre tread from the waistline. But to be honest, just one look at that ho in my house would put me off food for the rest off my life :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Who? :?
> 
> I'm guessing this is day time TV?


Just what I was thinking!

You've obviously got too much time on your hands, Lisa. LOL


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

That's one of the best Guardian roastings I've read in a long time! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Her whole voice and manner makes me want to turn off the TV...I can't believe people actually trust what she says

I get very annoyed the moment she appears on TV...she's in something called Supersize Vs Superskinny on C4 currently


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> I'm guessing this is day time TV?


Nah...it's on around 8ish on C4, usually once a week - haven't seen it for aaaages, so I'm not sure if it's still on :?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Major Problem said:


> That's one of the best Guardian roastings I've read in a long time! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]





> she has pills to give you an erection,


 and a face to make it go down again.... :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> She's a skinny freaky, bad skinned, terrible haired, butt ugly 'Doctor'


So, you're saying you wouldnt then?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

She's not a fucking doctor of anything.

Just a jumped up midget with spazzy fingers and a huge chip on her shoulder about her child-like body.

A paedophiles dream except she's got wrinkles and a bad attitude... allegedly...

rich


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

She's a doctor of being fucking annoying!

My wife watches something about what to eat, that she's in. I think its called "I'm an annoying ugly scottish bitch and you're all stupid and eat shite". 
She makes people look at their own crap, whilst she talks it. I wish she would eat it.

Maybe she should appear on the new show I've got planned - "How not to look". It includes smug po-faced cows like Gillie McBeef.
Oh, and Anne Robinson!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > She's a skinny freaky, bad skinned, terrible haired, butt ugly 'Doctor'
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I'm not even gonna think about answering that - I'm eating lunch....

....some real nice beans/legumes/salad stuff


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Word of warning...........................

Don't watch Jonathan Ross tonight


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

What Chris Evans saw in her god knows, ugly bitch


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Lisa - this one is for you. 

A picture of Dr (?) G McKeith with her bottom-inspector tool...

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/gillianmckeith3.jpg


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> Lisa - this one is for you.
> 
> A picture of Dr (?) G McKeith with her bottom-inspector tool...
> 
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/gillianmckeith3.jpg


 [smiley=behead.gif] 
[smiley=knife.gif] 
[smiley=rifle.gif] 
[smiley=hanged.gif]

Smug bitch


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The only question is

if you were giving a stool sample to her, what would you eat the night before

:lol:

spicy meatballs and sweetcorn, guiness (numerous (8+)), & fig pudding LOL


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

DXN said:


> The only question is
> 
> if you were giving a stool sample to her, what would you eat the night before
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

DXN said:


> The only question is
> 
> if you were giving a stool sample to her, what would you eat the night before
> 
> ...


And a plate of asparagus tips!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Veggie vindaloo washed down with many pints of Guiness. Pick the solids out of that bitch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Did you see JR last night - he had mashed up a Mars Bar to look like poo, opened the box and she said - you have big problems I can smell from here. 
And that was a sodding mars bar, she knows fuck all and should be prosecuted for fraud


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

mde-tt said:


> My wife watches something about what to eat, that she's in. I think its called "I'm an annoying ugly scottish bitch and you're all stupid and eat shite".


Mate do us a favour and leave the "Scottish Bitch" out of it. She may be Scottish and a bitch but to use that in the context you have really annoys me.

If she was English and I (being a Scot) came on here and called her an "English bitch" I am sure it would not be welcome.

That said I agree with everything else said :lol: She is from Perth but sounds like a pseudo American.....


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

skydiver said:


> mde-tt said:
> 
> 
> > My wife watches something about what to eat, that she's in. I think its called "I'm an annoying ugly scottish bitch and you're all stupid and eat shite".
> ...


Mate, i wouldn't have a problem with you calling her an english bitch, or an indian bitch, or a german bitch, or an irish bitch, or...... It's just a label. Don't get so hung up on it. I'm sure it wasn't meant as a broad-brush insult. What's the world coming to when you have to think about every phrase in a PC context?


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > mde-tt said:
> ...


Look racism is racism period. Comments like you have made above are quite frankly ludicrous. Just because it does not offend YOU does not make it correct.

I certainly do not go around looking to annoy people with a pro PC attitude but at the same time you cannot make statements like that.

These forums attract a lot of people of different ethnicity and nationalities.Is this a message we wish to give? That it is OK to make statements like that?

I am quite sure if someone started calling another person a "black bitch" it would attract criticism. It doesn't just have to be about race or ethnicity it cannot be about nationality.

Now with all that said I am confident that the OP of the comment is not an out an out bigot, racist or anything of the sort. This is why my comment was more of a leave it out mate. I also agreed with what he said other than that one statement and told him so


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

skydiver said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > skydiver said:
> ...


Fair enough mate, let's just leave it at laughing at the fact that she sounds American, eh? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

skydiver said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > skydiver said:
> ...


This is the flame room, she's Scottish. Live with it. :wink:


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

jampott said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > GhosTTy said:
> ...


I don't really care what "room" or forum it is in. To use her nationally in that context is not just. She is a bitch and a right royal pain in the arse I agree but the fact she is Scottish is neither here nor there.

I will tell you what I will forget about this but I can almost guarantee that if in another thread I chose to call someone an "English bastard" or "English bitch" then I would be jumped all over :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

skydiver said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > skydiver said:
> ...


Not by me you won't - I'm not gay! :-* :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

skydiver said:


> mde-tt said:
> 
> 
> > My wife watches something about what to eat, that she's in. I think its called "I'm an annoying ugly scottish bitch and you're all stupid and eat shite".
> ...


Taken out of context I agree.

But that wasn't the context or the meaning at all and certainly not aimed to offend - and trust me - it wasn't a racist non pc comment either.

She is scottish (fact)
and a bitch (in my humble opinion)
Hence these 2 words slung together, but incorrectly I must admit as it makes it a list of annoying facets, ofwhich scottishness is not one.

Either way I'm sorry if you took offence at it, that was not the intention. Her scottishness isn't a factor in her being annoying.

I hadn't looked at this thread for a while and was surprised to see that it had grown out of hand and down another path.
As for accusing me of being a racist, mate, that's a first in my entire life, and actually made me feel a bit ill in the pit of my stomach as nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

mde-tt said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > mde-tt said:
> ...


I was pretty sure that the comment was made off the cuff and unintentional hence my initial post. It was just when others were questioning the validity of the statement being racist or not that kinda got me in a strop 

No harm done, lets put it all to bed :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

skydiver said:


> mde-tt said:
> 
> 
> > skydiver said:
> ...


Now you're both being a bit Dorothy! :lol: Holding hands next. :-*


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------

